

Ask HN: How much money are you willing to spend on mobile apps? - shortstuffsushi

I am paid to develop mobile apps as a part of my full time, but I haven&#x27;t ever purchased any apps, or any in app content.<p>I was wondering what people of a similar demographic are doing. Is this the norm? Do others pay for apps? How much will you pay? What do you think of in app purchases, or micro transactions?
======
lsiunsuex
I am a developer and although I've only dabbled in iOS development, I firmly
believe programmers should get paid for their work. That payment may come in
the form of ads in the app, purchase of the app or in-app purchases.

I've paid $1 for apps, I've paid $20 for apps. If an app has value to me, if
it makes my life easier, more entertaining, I see no reason not to buy it.

Clash of Clans is my favorite game - it's my break from programming and I play
it obsessively. I've spent well over $100 on in-app purchases for gems on it.
(many have spent well more then that) I don't agree with the cost of gems and
other logistics of the game (and many like it, not calling out CoC
specifically, but it's my obsession right now) but again, if it provides
something of value to me (in this case, entertainment), I'll spend it...

As for demographic - 33 year old male - full stack developer

~~~
shortstuffsushi
Thanks for the feedback. It's interesting you mention CoC specifically, as my
unwillingness to pay for the in game currency is what had made me think to ask
this question :)

